

FDIC expected to ask banks to prepay $36B in fees - cwan
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gf88jynuFd-zHtdT03ljMd3wzWUgD9B0JM781

======
mike463
Revenge is sweet...

I hope they sort the bank failures from smallest to largest so the fees for
the banks are maximized...

<http://www.google.com/search?q=bank+overdraft+fees>

